# JTabbedPane größe der Tabs ändern



## bullrin (29. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Tab Breit bei einem JTabbedPanel festsetzen. Standardmäßig wird die breite ja durch die länge der Tab Namen bestimmt.

Interessant wäre für mich auch zu wissen, wie ich statt einem gezeichneten Tab eine Grafik verwenden kann.

Kennt ihr da gute Tutorials die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen?


Grüé


----------



## Michael... (29. Feb 2012)

Seit Java 1.6 gibt es die Möglichkeit für die Darstellung beliebige Komponenten zu setzen und somit auch Bilder anzuzeigen:
JTabbedPane#setTabComponentAt(...)


----------



## Ebenius (29. Feb 2012)

… bzw. selbst ein JLabel drauf setzen bei dem man die PreferredSize setzt.

Ebenius


----------



## xKoRe (29. Feb 2012)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> … bzw. selbst ein JLabel drauf setzen bei dem man die PreferredSize setzt.
> 
> Ebenius



Genau, damit kannst du eine feste Grösse aufzwingen. Was GUI Tutorials angeht, hat Oracle Docs viel zu bieten!

How to Use Tabbed Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## xKoRe (29. Feb 2012)

xKoRe hat gesagt.:


> Genau, damit kannst du eine feste Grösse aufzwingen. Was GUI Tutorials angeht, hat Oracle Docs viel zu bieten!
> 
> How to Use Tabbed Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)



EDIT: sogar im ersten Tutorialbeispiel mit Bildchen in den Tabs ^^


----------



## bullrin (6. Mrz 2012)

hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Ich wollte eigentlich die Tabs komplett mit einem Bild ersetzen. Wenn ich das aber mit dem setTabComponentAt mache, dann habe ich immer noch einen Rand außen herum. 
Kann man das irgendwie ändern?


Noch eine andere Frage, ich möchte auf einen JButton einen Text schreiben der 2 verschiedene Schriftarten hat. Ein JButton nimmt aber nur einen String. Wie könnte man das machen?


----------



## Michael... (6. Mrz 2012)

bullrin hat gesagt.:


> danke für die Antworten. Ich wollte eigentlich die Tabs komplett mit einem Bild ersetzen. Wenn ich das aber mit dem setTabComponentAt mache, dann habe ich immer noch einen Rand außen herum.
> Kann man das irgendwie ändern?


Bin mir zwar nicht sicher was Du genau meinst. Aber ich vermute da muss man tiefer ins LaF eingreifen.


bullrin hat gesagt.:


> Noch eine andere Frage, ich möchte auf einen JButton einen Text schreiben der 2 verschiedene Schriftarten hat. Ein JButton nimmt aber nur einen String. Wie könnte man das machen?


Swing Komponenten können HTML, man kann dem JButton einen HTML formatierten String übergeben.


----------

